# debian netinst über PPPoE



## Moartel (29. November 2004)

Ich möchte auf meinem Laptop debian installieren. Da es Unsinn ist die ganzen CDs zu ziehen will ich netinst nutzen. Auf debian.org steht leider nichts darüber, ob es möglich ist netinst über PPPoE auszuführen. In IRC wurde mir daraufhin gesagt, dass es nicht geht. 
Jetzt will ich versuchen das ganze über den Win2k-Rechner laufen zu lassen. Der hängt mit FritzCard am DSL, Laptop und Desktop-Rechner werden über Ethernet verbunden. Die Frage ist jetzt, mit was ich das unter Win2k am besten bewerkstellige. Im IRC hat mir jemand gesagt, er hat es mit NAT hingekriegt. 
Wie krieg ich es jetzt am besten hin, dass ich Win2k als NAT/Router/etc. für netinst laufen lasse.


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. November 2004)

Das System über ppoe zu installieren ist tatsächlich nicht möglich, es gibt jedoch wie Dir bereits gesagt wurde die Möglichkeit über einen Router zu arbeiten.

Es gibt aber die 30 bzw. 100 MB Netinst CD. Über die minimale Boot-CDinstalliert man das Basissystem (unter anderem auch den PPPoE-Support) und kann dann die restliche Software installieren.

Lesen:
http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/


----------



## Moartel (30. November 2004)

Gerade habe ich nochmal ein wenig rumprobiert. Da ich es nicht geschafft habe, den PPPoE-Treiber von Diskette zu isntallieren (floppy ließ sich nicht einbinden) und ich beim booten irgendwas über Realtek und mag nicht gelesen habe (wo genau finde ich die boot-message, die wird ja gespeichert), habe ich das ganze nochmal schnell neu installiert. 
Um ein wenig mehr rauszufinden, habe ichdie Option expert26 (Experteninstallation, Kernel 2.6) genommen. Da erzählt mir mir dann doch glatt, dass sowohl die Module für meine Netzwerkkarte (Realtek 8139), als auch für das Diskettenlaufwerk (Linux-IDE-Floppy) fehlen. Das würde einige Probleme erklären.....
Werde mal versuchen das ganze auf CD zu brennen und von dort zu installieren. Ansonten wirds kritisch.


----------



## JohannesR (30. November 2004)

```
# dmesg
```
Ansonsten solltest du zugriffe auf deine Internetverbindung erlauben, das geht irgendwie ueber die Eigenschaften...


----------



## Moartel (11. Dezember 2004)

Hab das Problem jetzt gelöst. Mit der expert26-Installation hat er mir irgendwann einfach angeboten das Modul 8139too zu laden, jetzt geht das Netzwerk und die Installation läuft gerade über den Desktop-Rechner als Proxy.
Nur für den Fall, dass jemand mal ein ähnliches Problem hat und die Suchfunktion benutzt   .


----------

